# Connection with DP



## cittycat (Nov 27, 2010)

I've definitely have Generalized Anxiety Disorder(GAD) since I was a child, but I had no idea. I thought it was normal to constantly feel worried and assume the worst constantly. I worry constantly about being late,hurrting people, and money. I was diagnose with Juvenile Epilepsy first when I was 15, and then I started really realizing the anxiety and depression as well. I tried Marijuana for a third time or so when I was 19 and that's what really induced the Depersonalization. After dealing that for like 6 months, I went to the doctor and of course they didn't think it was DP, but they said it was GAD, and I was put on meds that didn't work for me. I still have severe worries constantly, but thank god, not much of DP anymore. My DP was severe for about a year and a half. I have also slept a ton during the time period of all this. I am constantly tired. I got a sleep study done, and the I was diagnosed with Narcolepsy. The neurologist said my mind can't even stop worring while I've sleeping, so I never get restful sleep. It's just crazy how it's all related.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

your dp could be a symptom of the GAD, you probably dont have a dp disorder, unless it's just from the drugs


----------

